# Musty Honey, please advise.



## quiters (Mar 29, 2020)

2nd yr beekeeper in southern Michigan here. Two days ago I extracted 9 frames of honey from a super that was completely capped by mid June. The honey was very light color, sweet at first but has a musty taste. My nephew described it as tasting like corn, but I think it is musty tasting. What would cause this? One of the water supplies my bees have been using is from a pan with old straw in it to keep them from drowning. Could the honey pick up the taste from this water or is it just the early nectar sources here from dandelions, maples, etc? I am afraid that the rest of the supers are going to taste the same and I won't have any desirable honey this year.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

What is the moisture when you tested it?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Every nectar source imparts its own unique flavor and color. If the honey is objectionable to you, your nephew may like corn flavored honey as well as others. It boils down to personal preference. I do not like sanfoin and canola sourced honey though most do and they are beautiful light colored honey. I would bet there is nothing wrong with the honey if your processing was relatively clean and you rinsed off any cleaning chemicals.


----------



## quiters (Mar 29, 2020)

Honey Hive Farms said:


> What is the moisture when you tested it?





Honey Hive Farms said:


> What is the moisture when you tested it?
> 16.8%


----------



## Cleopold (Sep 30, 2016)

Honey has to be 18-20% water, no more than that, or it will become a medium for bacteria and fungi, and you would have to discard the honey. It probably is ok, since the bees amazingly don't cap the honey until they realize some how that its that moisture level…. I bought a densitometer, which will tell you the water percent. Have to make sure you didn't get nectar in the honey.


----------

